# Ye Olde Pub



## Kramodlog (Sep 17, 2013)

I like to try new alcohols, less to get drunk and more for the sensory experience. 

I've recently had some St-Bernardus Abt 12 beer that whent down very well with some 15 year old Bowmore scotch whiskey.

Do you have any alchohols; scotch, beer, wine, port wine, to recommand?


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 17, 2013)

IM currently having Giant Slayer from the Tri-City Brewing Company. Its a Russian Imperial Stout. Pretty good, its got a very complex flavor to it, roasted malt, a bit of chocolate, a little coffee, and, hang on, im going to need another swig, it also has an almost port wine taste to it. Pretty good stuff, probably not as good as a Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, but damned close!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 17, 2013)

I have been digging on Alagash white wheat for a while now.


----------



## DesOps (Sep 17, 2013)

Kraken (rum) - The smokey taste goes wonderful with the "bite" of Barq's root beer
Crown Royal Limited (whiskey)- A&W root beer and this smooooth whiskey will make you melt into your sofa
Okanagan Pear (cider) - This is really refreshing and not too sweet. Perfect to relax with after/during hard work, or as a starter
Crown Royal XR (whiskey) - straight of course! 
Gehringer Brothers Signature Series (ice wine) - This 08 riesling has amazing taste, and makes women putty


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 17, 2013)

I do not mix alcohol with soft drinks, that is... ungentlemen like. 

Resling is always a winner. What sort of flavor does it have? 

I heard BC produced a lot of cider, but never tasted any. Could be a nice apperitif.

Thank you.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 18, 2013)

German Riesling?


----------



## bone_naga (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been interested in Kraken but I'm not much of a rum drinker. I also prefer not to mix drinks. How is it straight?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like this place is in dire need of my and ZB's class on drinking.


----------



## DesOps (Sep 18, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I do not mix alcohol with soft drinks, that is... ungentlemen like.
> 
> Resling is always a winner. What sort of flavor does it have?
> 
> ...




Then Crown XR is the one for you if you have not tried it! Also, whiskey stones. Get them.


----------



## bone_naga (Sep 18, 2013)

What are whiskey stones?


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Cubic stones you store in the freezer. Refreshes the scotch without adding water. But cold also dulls the taste of the sotch, makes it less volatile.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 18, 2013)

Round ice cubes?  My friend has some molds that make Death Star scotch cubes.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

DesOps said:


> Then Crown XR is the one for you if you have not tried it! Also, whiskey stones. Get them.



I am curious, but dubious. I've been told Canadian whiskeys are rather mild. I prefere the comlex and robust whiskeys. Peat, smoke, oak, leather, tabacco flavors are for me, more than fruit or honey. 

Plus on the site they say they use the water around the island of Montréal. A very bad. I live on the island and the water is polluted as heck. 

But thanks, I might try a Canadian whiskey to judge for myself.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> Round ice cubes?  My friend has some molds that make Death Star scotch cubes.



Why had ice to a liquid that is already perfect?


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 18, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Why had ice to a liquid that is already perfect?



i think there is some round ice cube theory regarding even melting/cooling...but then again I am not a scotch drinker.  So German Riesling?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2013)

Kraken is a nice dark rum.  

Also have been enjoying:

Wild Turkey American Honey

Bärenjäger

Buffalo Trace

Navan Vanilla cognac*

Lindemanns Belgian Lambic beers (Cherry is my fave)

Chimay

Shiner (many different favors)






* A word about the Navan: its the best vanilla cognac I've ever had, but Gran Marnier- the makers- stopped producing it.  So if you can find it, it will probsbly be expensive.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> i think there is some round ice cube theory regarding even melting/cooling...but then again I am not a scotch drinker.



I wouldn't be surprised, but ice/water kills the taste. It is more for those who like smoother taste. 



> So German Riesling?



Is it that surprising? We have a great one Québec (last one).


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Kraken is a nice dark rum.
> Also have been enjoying:
> Wild Turkey American Honey
> Bärenjäger
> ...



Chimey is indeed very good. I'll try some shiner. Thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2013)

Been a big fan of Rieslings for decades now, but up until recently, hadn't found any I liked that were not German.

However, I have found that many Rieslings out of Washington state have been damn good.  Not quite good enough to make me forget the Germans, but definitely worth buying.


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 18, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, but ice/water kills the taste. It is more for those who like smoother taste.




Actually, a lot of drinkers of good single malts add a few drops to bring out the aroma and flavour. If you're drinking cask strength, it's practically a must.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll go blind before doing such a deed.


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 18, 2013)

Google it if you don't believe me: a few drops of water (preferably spring water, most definitely not tap water) releases the aromas. Better yet: try it for yourself. I use a pipette to control the precise amount.


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 18, 2013)

Im currently enjoying an Edmund Fitzgerald from the Great Lakes Brewing Company. Its a porter, hand-crafted even! Its pretty good, got a nice solid, robust flavor to it, but its a little more mellower than the Giant Slayer, those kicked my ass! Im going to have to be careful about how many of those I drink!! Almost didnt make it into work.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Dioltach said:


> Google it if you don't believe me: a few drops of water (preferably spring water, most definitely not tap water) releases the aromas. Better yet: try it for yourself. I use a pipette to control the precise amount.



I didn't say I didn't believe you, I know it for a fact, but that is not the way I roll.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought gin, Piger Henricus Gin, on a recommandation from a friend. I was very surprised, it is not the moonshine my dad use to drink. The subtle aromas make me want to explore gin a bit more. The most interesting element is that it is nto a sweet drink, so less calories.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 21, 2013)

Enjoying some Té Bheag scotch with some Mons Abbey Dubbel beer. Not a bad mix even if I prefere my beers a bit more bubbly. The beer has some strong flavors that almost over power the scotch.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 22, 2013)

I was trying to initiate my 13 year old nephew to scotch and gin by sneaking him some that he could taste. He didn't trust me and just refered to his parents. They said no, that champaign and wine was ok, but 40%+ alcohol was not. What a waste.


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 22, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I was trying to initiate my 13 year old nephew to scotch and gin by sneaking him some that he could taste. He didn't trust me and just refered to his parents. They said no, that champaign and wine was ok, but 40%+ alcohol was not. What a waste.



Im not sure if I should scold you for offering booze to a minor, or beat your nephew for going to his parents, what the hell? When I was 13 I would drink my uncle under the table!


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 22, 2013)

Well that sounds more illegal than what I did.


----------



## bone_naga (Sep 24, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with that kid? Who goes to their parents to ask if they can drink?

Anyway, I tried that Kraken rum. I'm not a rum drinker, but it was pretty good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I did.  And they said yes...to a taste.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 24, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> What the hell is wrong with that kid? Who goes to their parents to ask if they can drink?



His parents raised him to feel confortable to talk and negociate with them. They let him taste wine, beer and champaign, but he himself said that 40% alcohol was a bit too much for his age.

What a shamed. At 6 I was already finishing bottle of beer that were stored in the garage.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 24, 2013)

goldomark said:


> His parents raised him to feel confortable to talk and negociate with them. They let him taste wine, beer and champaign, but he himself said that 40% alcohol was a bit too much for his age.
> 
> What a shamed. At 6 I was already finishing bottle of beer that were stored in the garage.




Why did you not tell me this before, you jerk! I could have included it in my project! Do you know how much more awesome it would have been?


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 24, 2013)

We only talked for an hour and you didn't invite me to supper. Those are more like date anecdotes.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 24, 2013)

It would have made my presentation of your case much more entertaining. 

In other news, apparently my university has a brewing club. It's at a different campus than the one I go to, but I think I'm going to be making a few stops over there. 


http://news.fiu.edu/2013/09/brewing-beer-the-south-florida-way/67011


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 25, 2013)

My current favorites are as follows:

Beer: Great Lakes Brewing Co's Nosferatu.  Not typically an ale fan, but this one has always been amazing.  It's that time of year - you know (well, unless you're a savage), the time to put away the light summer beers and move on to the heavier stuff.  Nosferatu is flavor packed, bitter and at around 9% it'll warm ya right up.  Add the fact that this year's hops have a slight grapefruit taste and, well, this is what I want to drink right now.

Scotch: Still in love with Glenmorangie's Nectar D'Or.  10 years in oak, 2 years in sauterne casks it's mellow, sort of light and still has a lot of flavor.  I prefer the lighter scotches because, well, I don't like my drink to bludgeon me.  

Gin: Hendrick's Gin is the only stuff I'll touch.  It's not like most gin out there - you won't feel like you're drinking the spunk straight out of a pine tree.  This stuff has more class and a very different flavor.  It's almost like cucumber.  Anyhoo, this notable gin is awesome with some soda water and a li'l lime.  Too bad it's more a summer drink.  It's very, very light and I made the unfortunate mistake of trying to pair it with a cigar once.  Don't do that, the stuff just disappears and that's a real tragedy.

Cognac: Menard anything.  Never liked the stuff but Menard makes some amazing cognac.  I'm out at present and I can't get it in America.  My friend's girlfriend has a family member that flies to France quite often and he has her pick it up.  I'll have to ask him to get me another bottle.  As far as drinking and cigars goes you can't beat Menard paired with a quality stick.

Bourbon: Angel's Envy.  Awesome stuff that, apparently, you can't buy where I live.  It's mild but definitely there with all of your expected bourbon notes.  It's finished well so it doesn't overpower you either.  A little ice, maybe some lime and that's all you need.  Sip until cool and then drink 'til it's gone ... and then refill and repeat.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 26, 2013)

Beer:  Wheats, Pilsners and Lagers. Lots of great local microbrew stuff available.  Unlike most beer drinkers, I don't like ales.

Gin:  ZB has this right...Hendricks all the way!

Wine:  Local Pinots.  Great Pinots from the Santa Rita hills area of my nearby santa ynez valley.  Dragonette is one i like currently.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Sep 26, 2013)

I suggest PBR.
It is a great beer and is cheap!
Only winners drink PBR!


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess I'll buy a Hendricks this weekend.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Sep 26, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I guess I'll buy some PBR this weekend.




Great idea!
I know you'll love it!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 26, 2013)

Robin Hoodlum said:


> I suggest PBR.
> It is a great beer and is cheap!
> Only winners drink PBR!



Knew that was coming


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Sep 26, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> Knew that was coming




tee hee


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 26, 2013)

I will. In an ironic fashion!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 26, 2013)

After, you should really try the Hendricks.  

I have a bottle of this to try when I have opportunity.

http://distillery209.com/?age_passed=true


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 26, 2013)

This one, the Ungava, is interesting. A rather wild flavor, long lasting after taste, yet still mild. I wish I'd know more about cocktails, it seems like it would ad a very unique flavor to them. 

The Piger Henricus is still better. More subtle, citrusy and sweet.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 26, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I guess I'll buy a Hendricks this weekend.




Good call, comrade broski.  It's really quite interesting.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 26, 2013)

How can I say no to rose petales and cucumbers?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 26, 2013)

Exactly.  It's like a sexy party in your mouth.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes... Mouth...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey man, wherever it ends up it's all good so long as it's still a par-tay.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 27, 2013)

Well the Hendrick's is disappointing. Stings the tongue and is rather strong, not much subtlety or richeness of flavor. Piger Henricus is much more interesting.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 28, 2013)

I am actually really sorry to hear that you did not like it, I love the stuff.

Myself, I picked up a four pack of Alagash, a growler of  Fiegeroa Pilsner and a fine bottle of Pinot for the weekend.


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 29, 2013)

Just found out Iron Maiden is making their own beer called The Trooper. Really want to try this stuff, but cant find it anywheres. I was all giddy at first when I was checking out their website  and saw you could just order it online, hell yeah! Not to the United States though, crap!!!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 30, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Well the Hendrick's is disappointing. Stings the tongue and is rather strong, not much subtlety or richeness of flavor. Piger Henricus is much more interesting.




Did you drink it straight?

Anyhoo, I wanted to have some Hendrick's on Saturday but I had no sody water and didn't feel like getting any.  That meant it was Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or instead.  Drat.  Also picked up some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout - from a liquor store that for reasons unknown apparently cannot afford to pay to air condition the joint.  The beer I chose was _not _refrigerated.  KBBS is terrible at 90+ degrees, by the way.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm hetero, of course it was straight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 30, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I'm hetero, of course it was straight.




So you did it wrong.  Blame the drunk, homie - not the drink.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 30, 2013)

I wasn't drunk. So what should I put in it for it to release the full rose petal and cucumber flavors?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 30, 2013)

All I use is soda water and ice - sometimes a li'l lime but you don't need it.  The soda water cuts _all _of the sting out of it and leaves you with nothing but pure, joyous flavah.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 30, 2013)

I present to you Moon beer http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/sci/moon-beer-tap.html


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 6, 2013)

Well soda and Hendrick's gin hasn't convinced me. Ashame. I guess that will be my special reserve for guests.

On the bright side, I have some McClelland's Islay single malt scotch whiskey. I have a Barrel Aged Scotch de Silly beer. Direct from the city of Silly in Belgium.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 6, 2013)

Picked up a couple of bottles of Koshihikari Echigo (a Japanese rice beer) to go along with a rainbow roll and and some spicy Albacore Furikake.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 7, 2013)

I had quite a bit of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout over the weekend.  Love that stuff.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 18, 2013)

Well someone will be having lots of fun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2013)

Love Buffalo Trace....never had Pappy's though.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 18, 2013)

How did you find any?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 18, 2013)

Never even SEEN Pappy's.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 18, 2013)

I've had Old Rip VanWinkle - it's amazing.  I really, really wanna try Pappy but I can't find it (duh).  Buffalo Trace ain't too bad.  I likes it fine, umm-hmmm.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 18, 2013)

Pappy is ridiculously hard to find. I've been trying to find it for a while. A couple of the liquor stores around here that carry some of the higher end stuff have waiting lists for Pappy. By the time I get to go in, it's already to late.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 18, 2013)

That sucks.  I don't even know of a place near me that does even that, though.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 27, 2013)

*What did you drink during Christmas?*

Enjoying some left over St-Bernardus from Christmas Eve.

I drank some 15 years old Bowmore on that night, some Smithwick's Draught, a ton of various wines. Even a strawberry wine. Not amazing, sweet and taste like strawberry jam. 

What did you guys have?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2013)

Leading up to Christmas, I had egg nog mixed with a variety of spirits- Kalhua, Frangelico, etc.- and then the stores ran out of egg nog.

(How does that happen?)

On Christmas Day, I had a few drinks of Bärenjäger, on three rocks.


----------



## Dioltach (Dec 27, 2013)

With my Christmas dinner I had a very nice Italian Gewürztraminer.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 27, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Enjoying some left over St-Bernardus from Christmas Eve.
> 
> I drank some 15 years old Bowmore on that night, some Smithwick's Draught, a ton of various wines. Even a strawberry wine. Not amazing, sweet and taste like strawberry jam.
> 
> What did you guys have?




Nothing on Christmas but I had four beers on Christmas Eve.  A vendor always gives us beer as a present (no matter how many times we tell him not to) and it's always a holiday beer sampler.  I had a Sam Adams Winterfest (I like), a couple 12 Dogs of Christmas ales made by an Akron brewery that has the original brewmaster from Great Lakes Brewing Co on staff (he uses his original recipe which most feel is the best) which I also like and a Rogue Santa's Private reserve which ... if I wanted to troll you I'd say was good but, well, it's not.  It's horrendous.  Like, if someone offers you one, shoot them in the face immediately.  They obviously want you dead so it's self-defense.  No worries.  But yeah, totally do it.

On New Year's I'm gonna have me some St Bernardus (epic) which I will share with one friend (cuz I have two bottles) and some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout (also epic).  Nummers.



Dioltach said:


> With my Christmas dinner I had a very nice Italian Gewürztraminer.




That's one of the very few wine styles I enjoy.


----------

